# Pelagic bite???



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone having any luck catching wahoo and mahi out of destin? Considering a trip to the edge or spur until Florida snapper season opens.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

We've ended up with 3-5 wahoo and 3 mahi out of two trips in the past month from the edge towards the nipple. I would say having some killer hand made lures helped that!👍

I own Tailwalker Lures and can hook you up if you need to add a few lures to your spread.


----------

